# OFFICIAL Ad Report Thread



## Tazmo (Feb 4, 2008)

Recently there has been reports about inappropriate ads on the forums. It is important to understand that these ads are not controlled by any of the administrators of the Naruto Forums (including myself), none of the ads are approved by us, nor are we given the opportunity to accept or deny them. However, with that said, the ad agency in charge of supplying the ads has been given strict ground rules of what is, and what is not allowed.

Occasionally, and unfortunately, for whatever reason, certain things slip by them. It is important to us that we preserve an all age friendly, clean, forum. Ads for anything inappropriate can not, and will not be tolerated, at all, and we encourage our members to report them immediately (in this thread, from now on) if they are seen, and then we will do our best to have that particular ad removed as soon as possible. These ads are an unfortunate necessity, and can not be simply removed altogether, or this forum would quickly be removed from the internet as the monthly bills are in the thousands.

To make things easy, there are a few things that we have to know before reporting the ads. First, we need an *image of the ad*, the best method would be to take a screenshot of what you saw, as that can not be changed, but the company responsible for the ad can always change it if it is left on their end. Secondly, *we must know the URL the ad links to*, without the information for what website is being advertised, we can not have them removed. Both of these things are a must, and only if they are provided can the ad be removed in a timely manner. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks           .


----------



## Xell (Feb 5, 2008)

Or better yet, we can block the ads with moth' fuggin' add block.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Feb 5, 2008)

*Thanks. 

and lol in the thousands *


----------



## artzy* (Feb 5, 2008)

I am seriously surprised by the speed you guys reacted to my post, i have to say that you are amazing me.  Thanks a bunch for taking actions, you guys are great.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 5, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 424 Spoiler Thread

Dunno if it's an ad or a different issue though.


----------



## Mashy (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it crucial that we have audio advertisements?! 

There is an ad on here advertising nasal congestion or some rather and it sneezed repeatedly while I was listening to a song; I thought it was part of the song


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 18, 2009)

Mashed Potato said:


> Is it crucial that we have audio advertisements?!
> 
> There is an ad on here advertising nasal congestion or some rather and it sneezed repeatedly while I was listening to a song; I thought it was part of the song



I had the same thing happen to me. "Since when did their singer do _that_?"


----------



## Gary (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you please remove that ad they're talking about. I had my headphones on and it sneezed


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2009)

^And loudly with my volume.


----------



## Mashy (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is the screenshot:


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 18, 2009)

it wont ad block either


----------



## Felt (Jan 25, 2009)

There is a new one, also by the same company (aspirin), when you hover over it, it drops down and blocks all the links so they aren't accesible. D:


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 25, 2009)

Hollie said:


> There is a new one, also by the same company (aspirin), when you hover over it, it drops down and blocks all the links so they aren't accesible. D:



and it wont ad block!!!


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 4, 2009)

There is something wrong with this forum which I do not know what it is.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 4, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> and it wont ad block!!!


Are you sure you're doing it right? It got adblocked just fine for me. Did you adblock all data from that website or did you just adblock that particular one?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2009)

Antony the Bat said:


> There is something wrong with this forum which I do not know what it is.



Then how do you know something is wrong?


----------



## Dalis (Mar 7, 2010)

AD COMPLAINT:

Every time my mouse land on it, it gets big. That's not the problem. When it gets small again, I can click on my User CP or the other things that the add covered.





I doubt you'll be active anyway...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 16, 2010)

Before I blocked it with my ad-blocker, there was this wierd ad that had a kid blowing into a horn annoyingly, and would stick to the corner of the page.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 16, 2010)

^wasn't an ad


----------



## Felt (Jul 21, 2010)

An ad for Yellow Strom or something is covering half the page when it pops up.  I'd take a screenshot but I haven't personally encountered it yet.


----------



## Commander Red (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is a screenshot. 



It leads to .


----------



## Felt (Nov 18, 2010)

This ad seems to be causing severe problems, clicking anywhere on the page leads to .  Even if you don't click anywhere near the banner.


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Reporting an ad that seems to only exist in the last page of the Cute Asian Girls FC.

Here is the picture:


*Spoiler*: __ 









It leads to: 

I can't click on anything in the thread until I press ESC, that will take away the fireworks at the top left and the facebook stuff at the bottom right.  The App Store link at the top right will still remain however.

Link to the FC.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 27, 2011)

Hehehe. That's not an ad. That's the asteroids game. Someone must have the tag in a post or a sig, Fail.

EDIT: Quote .


----------



## dream (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah.  It also brings up the itunes ad as well?  Interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 15, 2011)

There are 12 year olds might be innocent kids on this website.

They might be cheering, but I doubt their parents are.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still getting that ad a week later.

I'm also getting this:





Ever since we started getting 2 ads, they've been getting trashy.


----------



## Felt (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't think this



is an appropriate ad for an anime forum


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2011)

We're actually getting nudes now at the top of the page. lol  I'm not going to repost though since i might get banned.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 9, 2011)

and all other ads that lead to , specially the one Nic mentioned




and also

*Spoiler*: __ 








which goes to 





please, remove


----------



## Naruko (Dec 30, 2011)

Think the above are gone - let me know if not (currently working on getting the array of huge titties-banner removed, too).


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 10, 2012)

Not that I'm complaining, but um, not work safe that's for sure.


----------



## Chainer (Jan 10, 2012)

I believe we've attempted contact with the SAdmins to get those removed.

Only time will tell.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 22, 2012)

have a BMO add in the lower banner. it's a video ad and it's exceptionally loud. being a tab browser sometimes it can be open twice in every tab. you get 6-9 of these if you fill a tab banner. it is damn annoying. thanks.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 24, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

The space between the CP button bar and the Welcome-thingy is now filled with ads, too. This one is annoying because whenever I want to click on my CP, I click on the ads.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2012)

porn pls go


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2012)

hurry the hell up and get rid of these ads in the opening posts


----------

